# converting ho to braids



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i would like to know how easy it is to convert to braids on my tjets.it would be great to run em on my carrera 1/43 track for drift action,but the shoes are too far apart,and of course the pin is too thin...any insights?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

This link will give you a solution to running HO cars on larger track.

http://horacepro.com/guides.html


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i think that would work if i ran shunts to the brush springs,yes?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Slotnewbie,

I run T-Jets on 1/43rd ARTIN track but have the same problem. Here's how to fix it.

First cut a Q-Tip stick open and you'll find it's a tube. Cut a piece and slip it over your guide pin. You might want to glue it on and change the guide when running on hO track.

As for the pickup shoes, I take some braid from a Carrera car and cut a patch of it and solder it onto the T-Jet pick up shoe using the solder spairingly as not to have the car sittint too high.

They're a blast. Works on most HO cars.

Gonzo


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

You might call Radio shack and see if they have a roll of de soldering braid. It is a little wider than a T-Jet shoe. It doesn't cost much. I also unbraid about a one inch piece of the braid to get single strands of small guage wire that I use to wrap the braid around the T-Jet shoe so I don't have to solder the braid to the shoe.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

TomH said:


> You might call Radio shack and see if they have a roll of de soldering braid. It is a little wider than a T-Jet shoe. It doesn't cost much. I also unbraid about a one inch piece of the braid to get single strands of small guage wire that I use to wrap the braid around the T-Jet shoe so I don't have to solder the braid to the shoe.


tom you rock!i tried a similar thing with some carrera braids i have.i didn't think to unbraid and wrap around the shoes!nice thank you!i have a sweet drift style layout for my carreras,and the track is gonna be drift-o-licious!


----------

